# Schwingspitze selbermachen?



## tdonat (20. März 2001)

Hi Kollegen!Ich habe mir leider nur Ruten gekauft, wo ich zu meinem Bedauern, keine Schwingspitze dran montieren kann.Ich habe mir jetzt selbst eine Schwingspitze gebaut und sie mit einem Wirbel am Endring befestigt!Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee wie ich die Montage anders hinkriege! Habe absolut keine Lust mir eine neue Rute zu kaufen.Danke im voraus!Gruß und Petri Heil
Thorsten


----------



## Hummer (20. März 2001)

Hallo tdonat,du brauchst Dir keine neue Rute zu kaufen, sondern nur einen neuen Endring, nämlich einen mit Schraubgewinde für Schwingspitzen.Petri!Hummer


----------



## tdonat (20. März 2001)

Hi!Das mit dem Endring ist mir auch klar, ich glaube das werde ich mal so machen. Soll ich den alten einfach abknipsen und den neuen draufstecken? Ist wohl so am besten was!Gruß und Petri Heil
Thorsten


----------



## wolf (21. März 2001)

quote:Originaltext von tdonat:
 werde ich gleich heute früh einmal ausprobieren!
Woraus besteht denn deine Schw-Spitze?
Und was für eine Rute ist das? Ich frage nur, weil sich nicht jede Kombi eignet - hab da frühwer etliche Bisse verschlagen, bis ich den richtigen Dreh hatte


----------



## TinkaTinka (21. März 2001)

Hallo !
Wenn Du mit dem Supertip von Wolf nicht klar kommst :
Spitzenring voooooorsichtig mit Feuerzeug erhitzen, dan wird der Kleber warm und Du kann den alten Ring abziehen ( aber nicht die Finger verbrennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Es gibt dann eine Fülle von verschiedenen Schwingspitzen, die man je nach Wind und Strömungsverhältnissen in den Gewindering einschrauben kann, Du hast auch die Möglichkeit Bibberspitzen und Federspitzen einzudrehen, ich hab mit den Federspitzen recht gerne gefischt.
Die Rute sollte 3,00 m oder länger sein und darf nicht zu wabbelig sein, da sich die Bewegungen auf die Spitze übertragen, ich hatte ne alte DAM Rekord 3,00 m Teleskoprute, mit der bin ich besser klargekommen als mit meiner ersten gekauften Schwingspitzenrute.
Gruß und Petri Heil,
Achim


----------



## wolf (21. März 2001)

Die beste Möglichkeit ist in der Tat ein neuer Ring (das kann wirklich jeder selbst montieren).Aber schneller, einfacher und billiger geht&acute;s folgendermaßen:
1 Q-tip, Lollistil  od. ähnliches
KleberAnleitung: schneide das Plastikröhrchen (q-tip) kurz ab auf zwei Zentimeter Länge.
Klebe es oberhalb [!] der Keramikeinlage in den Spitzenring (kannst es da einklemmen), so daß es 1 cm übersteht. 
Ohne Zeichnung schlecht erklärbar, ist aber supereinfach. 
Nochmal: Du klebst es NICHT in den Spitzenring, sondern direkt darüber, an den Blank. 
Deine Rute ist jetzt sozusagen einen cm "länger" geworden. 
Auf diesen überstehenden Zentimeter kannst du nun den Silikonschlauch mit Schwingspitze schieben. Aufwand: ca. 4,5 min !!
Alles klar??


----------



## tdonat (21. März 2001)

DANKE WOLF!!Grandiose Idee, das werde ich gleich heute früh einmal ausprobieren!


----------



## delfin (22. März 2001)

Hi tdonatDen Tip von TinkaTinka mit dem Feuerzeug kann
ich nur bestätigen. Aber wirklich vorsichtig!
Hat bei mir bisher immer super geklappt.


------------------
krumme Ruten
delfin


----------



## TinkaTinka (23. März 2001)

Hallo tdonat !
Schön, daß ich Dir helfen konnte-es muß sich ja nicht jeder so die Pfoten verbrennen wie ich.6Gruß Achim


----------



## tdonat (23. März 2001)

Naja TinkaTinka,ich will mich ja nicht davon freisprechen, das ich nicht auch AUTSCH geschriehen habe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe zwar aufgepaßt, aber....OK, nochmals danke für den Tipp, wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser werden sollte, dann werde ich sie erstmal ausprobieren!Gruß und Petri Heil
tdona


----------



## tdonat (23. März 2001)

N ´Abend!Also den Tipp von TinkaTinka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ihm sei dank, war klasse! Hat alles prima geklappt!Man muß aber auch wirklich aufpassen, das Teil wird tierisch heiß!Gruß und Petri Heil
Tdonat


----------



## TinkaTinka (24. März 2001)

Hallo Tdonat !!
Dann Petri Heil und viel Erfolg und nicht so ruckartig werfen, schön ruhig durchschwingen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Reisdorfbier (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbermachen?*

Hy ! Befasse mich gerade auch mit dem Thema.Die lösung mit dem Siliconschlauch ist wohl die einfachste.Aber welche Ruten kann mann dafür nutzen.Geht auch eine Matchrute als Schwingspitzenrute?|kopfkrat


----------



## druide (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selbermachen?*

gibt es Bibberspitzen bzw. Feederspitzen mit Gewinde ?


----------

